# Upgrade Series 2



## CHayes1126 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello all! This is my first post on here and im kind of curious about a few things. I have the series 2 tivo 40GB. Im interested in upgrading the HD on the unit. How would I go about doing so. Also are there any other upgrades that one would see as a "must" for my TIVO? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=1497136&&#post1497136 
follow the link in the first message. Brows the other sticky threads before removing the cover. 
Increasing the storage capacity is the only upgrade for a Stand Alone Series 2 TiVo that does not require high tech soldering equipment.


----------

